# Second Weekend Success!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well gang, I finally got my buck.

I tagged a nice 4x4 on Saturday, November 15, in a draw near a hotspot where I fish walleyes each spring. In fact, I hit the deer with my third shot as he crossed the creek that feeds into the river which makes my fishing so good.

Talk about magic! It was great to finally connect with my first deer! Good luck to you all in the waning days of the season!

Be safe!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice work!!
I'm heading out west to the Badlands for the last five days of the season, hopefully we can bring home another wall hanger!!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

tyler u bowhunting?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Rifle hunting, I gotta wait until it gets cold and alot of snow before we can go out and bow hunt them. :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

i was out 3 days this weekend and skipped school Monday to try and get one but didnt even see one. Dozens of does and not a single buck came out. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is it just me or was this not a banner year for bucks? I can't remember the last time I heard of this many quality bucks taken.

Must be the consecutive mild winter.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

In my zone we had a tough time finding does. All we got up were bucks. Had friends seeing nothing but bucks also.
Great season last 2 years out there. Last year a 5x6 this year 5x5 and Oldhunters nice 4x4. We have been having a great time deer hunting the lst couple years.

Mav....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I agree Chris. In 90 acres of woods we shot 8 bucks, my big one would have been the 9th. We only shot one doe. We actually tried to take a few does and they turned out to be button bucks. Normally we take 2-3 bucks and the rest does but the cold weather really drives the deer into those MN river bottoms and we finally had a cold opener for once. One guy shot a 7x6, I took a 4x4 and the rest were 3x3 and then the two buttons.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Mild winters are the key. I was done in a half hour on saturday. A nice 4x5 worked his way down the tree line with his nose to the ground and got to within 25 yards of me before he saw me, by then it was too late. Its an awesome deer, but according to a guy who bow hunts the area constantly, only the third biggest one in that area. We had three quarters of STANDING corn directly to the north of the land we were hunting, needless to say that made for a tough hunt for everyone else in my party. Good thing about the corn is that it will protect some of next years big boys.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

They gave out a record number of deer licenses for a reason, too many deer. Easy winters are less stessful on deer. Therefore more energy can be used in growing antlers, rather than trying to survive. My brother saw 150 deer in 3 hours on opening day. He ended up shooting a 5x5, 23 inches wide on opener. Fourth year in a row he has shot a "trophy" buck. He is only 18 and has quite the trophy room already.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm adding another to the wall, had to help my bro down his buck. He had shot at the buck hit him then he made a V=line to a huge canyon, came up on a ledge that was about 250 feet from the bottom so I put 3 shots into his shoulder and one in the neck. Walked another 50 yards then fell down the canyon wall caught a little lip that held him there until we pulled his *** up by a rope. Took use 2.5 hours to get to the truck that was only 600 yards away!! I never thought we were going to get him out. I tought we were going to die while we tried to get to were he fell. But he is a really nice 5by5. Man I love muley hunting!!!!


----------

